# Whats the difference between 2014, 6061, 7075 alloys?



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Like the title says. These are common alloys that I see components and frames being made out of. Just looking to get some info on the parts that we all buy.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Do an online search and what you'll come up with are the differences in composition, strength ratings, corrosion ratings, usual applications, etc. Often there are additional characters at the end, such as T6. The entire specification might read 6061-T6. This would mean the 6061 composition with the T6 temper. Going from memory, 7075 is a common aircraft grade. 6061 is a common, all-purpose alloy. Not sure where 2014 slots in, but I'm more used to seeing 2024.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Aluminium alloy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rex Chan (Apr 7, 2012)

From my time doing FSAE (engineering uni competition to design/build a racing car): 6061 is normal aluminium (affordable, and works well for most things). 7075 is quite expensive, but really good material wise (can make your part lighter, as it's stronger). Not sure about weldability, but I think some of the other grades are much more weldable. We usually only machine 6061/7075.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

As said by Rex Chan, some of these differences have to do with manufacturing properties and costs rather than what the final product will do or not do for the user. Because of that, there's really not much point in researching this in depth unless you're just interested in materials science. 

Of course, the people who write advertising copy will have you believe that there's a huge difference in the "feel" of one alloy over another. But most of that is just ad hype passing itself off as science.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

what I noticed is bike parts (like handlebars) are produced in 2014 and 6000/7000,
while frames are only in 6000/7000. Columbus Tubi
for stems, thicker (more mass) would be stronger &/or stiffer I think.
The "best" is the best application of the material. ie,_ IMO for a rim, _ alum is better than carbon. Some titanium stem bolts have snapped, so they may not be a good idea.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Online Materials Information Resource - MatWeb is a good resource to use.

it will tell you the basic material properties as well as the alloy materials


----------

